# Paph. St. Swithin



## Duck Slipper (Mar 12, 2022)

I posted picks of this plant last year with 3 inflorescences and 14 flowers. This year it has 4 inflorescences and if they all open 22 flowers. I’ll post more pics. when they all open


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 12, 2022)

Thats a magnificent display. Well grown!


----------



## emydura (Mar 14, 2022)

What a magnificent plant. You should put it up for a cultural award.


----------



## Paphluvr (Mar 14, 2022)

I am in awe. I love seeing speciman plants. Have you ever taken it to judging?


----------



## richgarrison (Mar 14, 2022)

looks like a monster dorsal.... measurements? after it gets some time to 'inflate' a little more..

nice growing!


----------



## Duck Slipper (Mar 14, 2022)

Paphluvr said:


> I am in awe. I love seeing speciman plants. Have you ever taken it to judging?


No…I haven’t.


----------



## Duck Slipper (Mar 14, 2022)

richgarrison said:


> looks like a monster dorsal.... measurements? after it gets some time to 'inflate' a little more..
> 
> nice growing!


Dorsal 6 cm
Petal length 16.5 cm.


----------



## Greenpaph (Mar 14, 2022)

Very beautiful St Swithin !


----------



## richgarrison (Mar 15, 2022)

Duck Slipper said:


> Dorsal 6 cm
> Petal length 16.5 cm.



i would have guessed bigger than 7 cm dorsal.. must be a philippinense influenced pouch...


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 15, 2022)

a 60mm dorsal is big for a SS.


----------



## tnyr5 (Mar 15, 2022)

6cm is huge for SS, only a few very highly awarded cultivars have dorsals that big.


----------



## Duck Slipper (Mar 15, 2022)

tnyr5 said:


> 6cm is huge for SS, only a few very highly awarded cultivars have dorsals that big.


Unbelievable!


----------



## emydura (Mar 16, 2022)

You are happy when your roth flowers with a 6 cm dorsal, let alone a St Swithin.


----------



## LadySlipper (Mar 16, 2022)

Simply amazing.


----------



## richgarrison (Mar 16, 2022)

hadn't looked at award numbers... (but that would have been pretty simple to do DOH!  )

either way NICE!!!


----------



## Tom-DE (Mar 21, 2022)

Nicely done!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 22, 2022)

I reviewed the awards and it looks like yours is contention for a cultural award and possibly a flower quality award. The recent FCC had DS 5.5 cm and P 19.2 (most awards had long petals but your large dorsal may offset that). A recent cultural CCE (90 points) was 18F 4B on 4 inflorescences. So yours at 22 is on par! 

I would recommend bringing it to judging!


----------



## Duck Slipper (Mar 22, 2022)

DrLeslieEe said:


> I reviewed the awards and it looks like yours is contention for a cultural award and possibly a flower quality award. The recent FCC had DS 5.5 cm and P 19.2 (most awards had long petals but your large dorsal may offset that). A recent cultural CCE (90 points) was 18F 4B on 4 inflorescences. So yours at 22 is on par!
> 
> I would recommend bringing it to judging!


 I have never taken a plant to judging, but I looked into it. St. Louis, Mo. is where I would go…judging was 10 days ago, the second Saturday of each month, the next judging is about 18 days away. I don’t think the flowers will last that long. If they do, I might give it a try.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 22, 2022)

I think the flowers might last if you put plant in shaded area and cooler temperatures, once all flowers are open.


----------



## jlosaw (Mar 23, 2022)

What a monster. Well done.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 24, 2022)

Sweet, thanks for sharing.


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 24, 2022)

That's the St. Swithin I want!


----------



## NEslipper (Mar 24, 2022)

Great dorsal, and congrats on the amazing culture!


----------



## Duck Slipper (Apr 8, 2022)

1 flower left to open and one blasted before it opened for a total of 21.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 9, 2022)

Wow impressive. 

Can it make to judging?


----------



## Guldal (Apr 9, 2022)

Great growing - kudos for culture!


----------



## Duck Slipper (Apr 9, 2022)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Wow impressive.
> 
> Can it make to judging?


Possibly next year…4 hour drive and I’m not so sure it is a awardable….


----------



## GuRu (Apr 9, 2022)

Holy cow, very impressive...the well grown and huge plant as well as the lovely and big flowers.  A real feast for the eyes. Congrats !


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 9, 2022)

Duck Slipper said:


> Possibly next year…4 hour drive and I’m not so sure it is a awardable….


At this present blooming, definitely a cultural award. Next year will be even bigger and more flowers! Yayyyy


----------



## Duck Slipper (Apr 9, 2022)

DrLeslieEe said:


> At this present blooming, definitely a cultural award. Next year will be even bigger and more flowers! Yayyyy


Kinda what I was thinking. Hoping! We shall see!


----------



## SuperPaph (Apr 9, 2022)

NYEric, your plant is beautiful.
I am interested in improving my orchid greenhouse. What kind of roof are you using? Is there a site in Amazon for purchase it, please?
Thank you
Alex.


----------



## Duck Slipper (Apr 9, 2022)

SuperPaph said:


> NYEric, your plant is beautiful.
> I am interested in improving my orchid greenhouse. What kind of roof are you using? Is there a site in Amazon for purchase it, please?
> Thank you
> Alex.


SuperPaph, it is 16 mm. triple wall polycarbonate.


----------



## SuperPaph (Apr 10, 2022)

Duck Slipper said:


> SuperPaph, it is 16 mm. triple wall polycarbonate.


Duck Slipper, Thank you very much for your answer. I´ve found several options on ebay.


----------



## JLOG (Apr 10, 2022)

Probably this is the best St Swithin I never seen, so big, and numbers of flowers. Congrats!!


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 10, 2022)

it is worthy of recognition


----------

